# This is a new one!



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

This really is a new one on me.
Sassi always takes walks with me. About 2 months ago, I started to walk her to the school which is about 3 blocks away. (Now, I RARELY put a leash on her, as there is a total of about 5 cars a day that go down our street, and that is in the day time. ) We were walking at night.
So, we walk about 100 ft. and she just up and turns around and heads for the front door!  So, I figure...'must be something that she is afraid of at night'. Well, I just let it go and continued my walk alone. 
She has done this at night for about 3 times, so I have quit walking her at night, guessing she is frightened of something. 
Well, this morning I said "Let's go for a walk Sassi" and she jumped at the chance and out the door we went. 
Well...wouldn't you know it...we got 100 ft. away and she turned around and headed back home.
What is going on?








She is only 5 1/2 yrs. old, so I don't think she's too tired. And she will run after the ball many times for a treat and doesn't seem too tired. 
I really don't know if I should just put her leash on and make her go or what. I don't want to stop walking her. 
Any ideas?








Anyone else EVER have this happen? 
Maybe she's just a 'moody female'....... :lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

there's an area in the paseos where we live that sprite just stops. i drag her for 3 feet and she'll start walking. i dont 'DRAG'....but i pull and she tries to sit. but i keep with my cheery voice and im like "come on, good girl". 

it could be that dogs are peeing and marking territory. and your dog is getting scared....i think that's whats happening with sprite. but its a little easier for me because gruffi and ellie are walking with my sister and she's 5 feet ahead of us and i tell sprite that we have to 'catch up to them'. and we'll try running and stuff. i make it fun for her.....well, i try.







lol. 

good luck...i hope it passes.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jul 20 2004, 11:07 AM
> *Toby has been doing the same thing lately. He is 7 months old, so it is a bit different, but nonetheless, aggravating. I have put him in a harness, (thinking the collar was hurting him) but he still won't walk. Some days he will walk and others I end up carrying him.
> 
> 
> ...


 Nichole, I know just what you mean ! I feel so stupid when we go for a walk and I end up carrying Sassi. I meet people on the road and I say "This puts new meaning to Walking the Dog!"
It is soooo funny.
This morning John walked her and she went right with him. Something I hadn't thought of...yesterday I didn't take treats with me and this morning John did <_< . Go figure...COULD THEY BE THAT SMART








She can really be pretty *slick* at times!
And I *know* she knows my moods. If I am unhappy or sad, she will look up at me and sometimes just jump off of my lap and turn around, look at me, then trot off to her bed. Kind of like saying "Ok mom, if you are upset, I'm going to bed"...... :lol: 
These little guys are very observant!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My parents' dog, Oreo, (she is a black lab mutt, her furr is black with white sections) does this when we take her for walks. She is 13 years old and has gotten in a habit of where she will walk and which way to go. She will only go in a certain direction. If you try to go a different way she will look at you and then turn and go the way you are _supposed to_ go. :lol: She will also only cross the street at a certain section. If you try to get her to go further she will put on the breaks until you let her cross. Whati s the funniest part is that when she feels like going back she will just turn around and start walking home. She could care less if you come with her. :lol: There is no stopping her when she decides to go home. :lol: Dang Dog!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi just turned 10 months this past friday, he last few days he has been doing something really weird he will stop all of a sudden and he slides his rightside of his face like his ear part on the sidewalk and im like what the heck...so i of course have stopped him i also have smelled his ear and there isnt an odor so there cant be an ear infection , i just dont understand this and if i call the vet they will just ask me to come in ..rather than give me sound advice about this
does any of your furbabies do this


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Maxi'smom, 
when I take my girls for walks and we get to a grass area if they like the smell they will rub their bodies and head agianst it. :wacko: 
may be that's what Maxi is doing.........


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

oh....I forgot to say, that my girls can walk forever if it was for them. We go for walks for about 45min to an hour and they don't get tired and this is almost everday!!!!!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Nichole,
That was hilarious about Toby stopping when he realized YOU had his leash. Aren't they funny? :lol: 

As far as Sassi rubbing her head in the grass, well, the only time I have seen her do that is when there are DEAD worms, after a rain, and she will roll in them...talk about stink PHEW!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jul 20 2004, 12:19 PM
> *Haha! That's so funny you mentioned your husband walking Sassi. Toby always walks for my husband as well. I think because my husband won't play Toby's games, whereas I will.
> 
> 
> ...


 That is SO funny!!!
I think they have the cutest personalities! I don't think they realize they are dogs most of the time!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------

